# cheap rusty chain



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

cheap rusty chain: 8 cents a foot
3/4 pvc pluming pipe or bigger ,I just used some scrap that I had left over
pvc pipe cutter , make the links uneven it makes the chain look older and better , for fast even cuts use a band or table saw








cut 1/3 of the links with pvc cutter, link to the uncut ones,(uncut ,cut , uncut......no glue needed.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

rust paint it


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are sooo clever!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bitchin'.... I've got access to miles of scrap irrigation pipe. Your paint job is what really makes it convincing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like an evening of watch TV and cutting pipe. Very good idea you got there.
How did you do your rust paint job?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm also interested in the rust painting job, because PVC is not always good about hanging on to paint.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great idea! Thanks for posting this. Once you make the cut to connect each link and connect them together, since the gap from the cut was pulled open, does it go back to it's normal size so that you dont have to worry about the links disconnecting?...if that makes any sense? =p


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm also interested in the rust painting job, because PVC is not always good about hanging on to paint.


Roxy, the secret of painting pvc is to go over it with some fine steel wool and take the shine off it so the paint has a rough surface to bond too. A lite buffing does the trick.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is fantastical! You have such great ideas......I think you are bordering on genius.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks great! 
Nice use of pvc. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You can also wipe the pvc with Acetone to roughen it up to hold on to paint, wear gloves


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

what a fantastic idea!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the look!!!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Definetly going to make some of these....seems easy to do!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Great idea! Looks like I have my weekend project now.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Super great idea. I have ledt over pvc from a project last year. Deffinetely using this idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

*part 2*

I meant to post this sooner but I have been very busy (thanks for the comments) this is how I made it look like newer chain. i am using 3/4 pipe
because I have some scape pieces of it , use any size bigger will work

this part is easier than cutting some pipe and connecting the rings together.
you need a heat gun, mine is from harbor freight and is cheap to buy and has worked great for years.
heat a ring with the gun for a few seconds on concrete till it is soft and stick it in the same size pipe you are using for chain links ,just stick it in the pipe one after the other ,no need the wait ,they cool in seconds ,most of the time when they cool they shrink and fall out the end of the pipe ,when they don't just fall out I push them thru with a stick, they come out very easy , since I am bad at how to's I think the pictures say it all


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

no need to glue , when together they are way stronger than store bought Halloween chain ,it looks rusty in the last picture from over heating it a little


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Super cool!! Thanks for updating this!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An excellent add-on to an already great method, thanks for sharing.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I was wondering if you could do something like that! Thanks for trying it and sharing it with us!


----------



## melgibbs (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow! very creative use of PVC, I'll certainly try this soon


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is great! Could you please describe how you did the rust? Thanks!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ditto, please. I think this is a really cool, easy project to do. I have to add this on my to-do list.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, that's a great idea right there. Love it. XD


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

new chain painted


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

new chain rusted


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

LOTD - how did you rust it? Was it painted on or did you use something else? Kinda looks like you used coffee grounds and sand. Definitely looks like rust and I like that texture!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess this is wet look rusty chain . I well explain how I did it when I get home ,I am a one fingered typer and it takes me along time to type .


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

How I rusted the chain:

the first chain i rusted i used sand that I dyed ,put sand in ziplock bag ,put in dye or food color ,mix till changes color , do multiple colors , mix colors together in big ziplock bag , spray chain with spray glue for plastic ,stick in ziplock and shake ,then do a clear coat spay.

the second chain i used Maxwell House (good till the last drop)filter pack coffee ,not sure what made me try this method ,i was about to thro it out but tore open the pack and it looked like rust ,so i dug a weeks worth of packs from the trash , i put the coffee on foil and put it in the oven at 200 deg and took it out as soon as it was dry (looked brown)i heated another batch in the oven for a lot longer for another color(looked very dark brown black) mix them together in ziplock bag ,spay chain with spay glue, but in ziplock with coffee and shake ,take out and spray with hair spray

for the wet look i used the clear coat spray on the coffee , i am trying to make it out door proof ,when the clear coats are dry i am going to water test it.

the sand chain looks good up close ,the coffee ones look fantastic they really looks like rusted chain and take out the hard edges of the pipe chain and makes the links look rounded, hope this helps


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Lake! Great ideas for dying the sand and baking the coffee grounds to different shades of brown. Awesome idea!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is so cool! I can go crazy making chains for cheap! Thank you!


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I wonder if Devil's Rust would work on this as it may be more weather resistant-the coffee may rot over time.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

beaver ,first spray fusion plastic paint on the chain and then add the Devil's Rust to the wet paint ,it look great when I did it , I did the coffee idea because used coffee is free and every one has it ,up close it looks perfect ,it is meant for a haunted garage or something covered ,the way that looked the best that I tried was roofing granules ( gaf barkwood color) and they would be waterproof , but the easy way is black paint and then dry brush with folkart burnt umber ,that how i did the meat hook i did, hope this helps


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Roof granules!!!! I have a whole gutter full of those!!!! Motivation to clean them out now...


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Chain looks super! Love that you're using found/cheap items. 

Devil's Rust? Help out a newbie please...

Galen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ocalicreek said:


> Devil's Rust? Help out a newbie please...
> 
> Galen


Here you go:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31534&highlight=devil's+rust


----------

